# UK cars to Portugal??



## GJHanley (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi All, 

We have finally taken the plunge and are moving lock, stock and barrel to the Algrave at Easter. The decision that i would like help with is the cars. This subject seems to have been discussed but it would be good to get an upto date answer. 

So we have 2 UK cars at the moment and was thinking of driving them both to the Algarve. Not posh cars, just a Ford C-max 1.8 and a Renault Modus 1.4. 

Am I right in presuming, as long as we have a valid MOT we are fine to drive them in Portugal for 6 months but after that time they need to be matriculated. If this is correct does anybody have a contact or an idea of costs to matriculate these types of cars. 

Any other hints/tips/stories/ideas gratefully appreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Use the search facility on this forum an type in *matriculation of cars in Portugal * I have posted the up to date requirements


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where, can't seem to find it useing those search criteria "matriculation of cars in Portugal"


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Where, can't seem to find it useing those search criteria "matriculation of cars in Portugal"


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...gal/48180-metriculation-vehicle-portugal.html


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...gal/48180-metriculation-vehicle-portugal.html


Thanks straight to it this time, but think your latter post to UK Embassy site presents information in a more understandable format.
Find AFPOP difficult to follow, accented to Algarve.


----------

